# TV Audio to NuTone Intercom System



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hopefully this isn't too off topic for this forum. I have a DISH 622 that is connected to a 42" Panasonic Plasma TV and a Panasonic home theater system. I want to get TV audio into my NuTone Intercom system so that I can here it on speakers throughout the house. Right now I have given some thought to at least three different ways to doing this:

-running cable from the TV to the intercom system

-connecting an FM transmitter to the TV and receiving it on the intercoms FM receiver

-installing an ATSC tuner in my desktop computer and getting the audio either via an FM transmitter or wire to the intercom

Anyway, what would you folks suggest? If I run a cable from the TV system, should I connect the cable from:

-the TV

-the home theater receiver

-the 622

Any helpful suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I made a project out of this during the afternoon and it seemed to work out pretty well. The NuTone I have has a four position slide selector switch. I guess it is kind of dated because they are labeled:

-AM

-PHONO

-AUX

-FM

Anyway, in addition to the integrated analog AM/FM tuner it has two RCA jacks for inputs. I ran 40 feet of speaker wire from the intercom to my TV1. I then found an iPod-type device that has an 1/8" plug on one end a two RCA connectors on the other end. This allows me to just plug into the headphone jack and feed the audio from the home theater system into the intercom. My TV2 feeds into the other RCA connector. I found my wife's labeler and made some labels so it now reads:

-AM

-TV1

-TV2

-FM

I sometimes wish that I could feed audio from the home theater system to the intercom without shutting down audio when I plug into the headphone jack. I am wondering if a Y-splitter would do the trick?


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

there should be an aux output you can use from the home theater without using the headphone jack....maybe the tv itself can feed the intercom with it's Audio outs....


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a M & S System that sounds to be about the same (has a built in CD player). I thought about the same thing when I had the house built and had a line ran from it so I could do what you are talking about. Sorry never have attempted to do it since I have three other TV's and this computer networked to my home theater and the VIP 622. Only two of us so if we want Music we just set the DISH receiver and turn turn on the nearest TV. Usually I just use the radio function if in the garage or outside. Never use the CD function and have not felt the need to listen to the TV on the intercom but with a little work I'm sure I could. You should have an output on your main unit, but might have to remove from the wall to gain access. Good luck and enjoy!


----------

